# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Justin to Die?!

## BabyPink

Hey, havent been on this for a while so hope this hasnt been posted.
Not sure how reliable this is but on:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Burton

It says:
Justin cant believe his eyes in a late night episode when he sees a face he thought he would never see again. Guilt ridden Justin comes face to face with the ghost of Becca, the school teacher he fell for then ruined her life. Justin feels so guilty that he hangs himself and dies the same way his dad did, with Sasha finding him.

His supposed leaving date is 18th March.

To be honest, I dont think it will be any great loss!  I used to really like Justin but now i think hes just pathetic!
Feel a bit sorry for his mum though with all her kids dead!

----------


## Jojo

Moving to Rumour Mill until confirmed - Wilkpedia can be edited, so is sometimes not very acurate.  As soon as its confirmed, shall move it back to spoilers

----------


## Abbie

Hmm, we'll have to see what happen but at the moment, I really dont like Justin so wouldnt mind him leaving

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If he is too leave hollyoaks, which I think he will as he has no family left there anymore. Why not write it so that he goes and stays with his mum instead of giving Liz more heartache of loosing another child. Justin is all she has left.

----------


## Florijo

This sounds a bit OTT, I mean the ghost of Becca??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I hope it isn't true. Poor Liz even though she isn't in the show anymore.

----------


## Debs

This Sounds brilliant! :Cheer:   just because justin dies!! 

They could just send him off to live with him mum but wheres the fun in that for us viewers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> If he is too leave hollyoaks, which I think he will as he has no family left there anymore. Why not write it so that he goes and stays with his mum instead of giving Liz more heartache of loosing another child. Justin is all she has left.


I suppose he could do that, I mean I forgot about hard it would be on Liz, however annoying she was

----------


## Florijo

Fun for us viewers? I hardly think someone killing themselves is 'fun' whoever they are or what they did. What a strange thing to say.

----------


## Abbie

> Fun for us viewers? I hardly think someone killing themselves is 'fun' whoever they are or what they did. What a strange thing to say.


Lol thinks she means more along the lines that it will be a more interesting storyline

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think he will leave - there is nothing else they can do with the character

----------


## Debs

> Fun for us viewers? I hardly think someone killing themselves is 'fun' whoever they are or what they did. What a strange thing to say.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tis only a soap and a character in that soap!!  Of course if it was REAL it wouldnt be fun, but seeing as i detest justin as a character then for em it would be good to see his character die!

NOT  a strange thing to say at all  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> i think he will leave - there is nothing else they can do with the character


Hes becoming very boring to watch, best thing to do is get rid of the character

----------


## Bad Wolf

he has no friends, everone hates him, people are bored watching him - time to go i think

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought he signed a big money contract to stay with the soap i think he is seen as one of the biggest stars of the soap so him leaving will be a big loss to the show

----------


## bakedbean

Justin is getting really boring now i dont think they can do anything else with him.

----------

